# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cursed Shore - AOE gold+karma farm (80 lvl)

## razor321

This spot is best for AOE classes. There are two events at either side of the tunnel (Petitent Path) in Cursed Shore. Each event takes about 5minutes and there will be another one in less than 5 minutes. One wave consist of approx 10-15mobs with occasional veteran mob. You just AOE mobs and loot - that is main income of this farm. The reward for event is just a bonus. Here is map of this place:

----------


## DNASt1st

is it an ok spot to level from 70-80 or something like that? even if it's not great exp, can kill 2birds with one stone type thing? or will i just get killed and die and not worth trying.

----------


## razor321

Well there are lots of ppl on my server farming this and the mobs are dying really fast. So even if you die you would get ressed almost instantly. So I guess if you can get there it will be good place to level

----------


## Dartexx

so how to get there?
update:seems its in the "ruins of orr" zone

----------


## Chicotheman

Well dunno what's wrong, but I've only had the event on one side, and it's on like a 10 minute timer, running back and forth I've only ever seen an event on the north side.

----------


## deadrap

#1 escourt will *always* spawn after #1 town defence, it starts at the WP just above, very quick to do, easy karma. #2 escourt will spawn less mobs along the way to kill, but has another event (#4) chained to the end of it. #3 has more a lot mobs spawned along the way compared to the first 2 escourts. All have their upsides I guess.

All I do is run between towns #1-3, there's almost always an event up out of 7, with no more than a minute downtime if there's not multiple ones up already. Made 20k karma and about 7 or 8 rares in a few hours today.

----------

